# Question about Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I add some as the water flows in. I treat it for the entire volume of the tank. It's not too bad on the fish.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

Many people on here have this product and it works great. I being one of them absolutely love this thing. No more filling buckets and pouring down the drain. Yes, what they mean by new water is water from your faucet. Its a great gadget and well worth the money to me if it saves time and water all over the carpet.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I was kind of reluctant to try it but I have been using it for the past 2 months and it works great. Like the others, I add the chemicals, in my case, stress coat, as I fill the tank.

One thing I don't use is the gravel vac, I didn't feel comfortable wasting good water as I was sucking out the crap on the bottom of the tank. I just use a regular gravel vac attached to an extension hose. The other end of my hose is routed to the tree outside. In Hotrizona, my tree could use all the moisture and water. After doing the vac'ing, then I use the python to refill.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I've been using a DIY version of it for a LONG time. Works like a charm. They're really nothing more than a waterbed fill/drain kit with a siphon tube on the mattress end instead of a quick connector.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

i wouldnt be with out mine. If i have any doubt about the new water stressing sensitive fish i'll fill a barrel next to the tank dechlor it and use a small pump to fill the tank. I do it for some fish or anything i have in my Q tank. Other than that i absolutely love mine. i just wish i could use one at work lol...barrel brigade there 

Jason


----------



## Galactic Doug (Apr 14, 2006)

I have this hose and it works awesome! Now you must understand something, this gadget has been around for a great number of years and was available here in the US since before we aquarists here really took to planting Amano style or Dutch style tanks very seriously so it was not made for putting chemicals into the water... 
That being said I don't do chemicals and neither do my fish/plants so primarily I can change water any day/time and have no bad impact on the system. I have also found that the more I overturn the gravelbed the healthier my fish/plant remain and the more consistant the tank is. I know, I know, there are those that swear by their chems. and they think they cant live without them, but I don't. 

Just think of all the money you save from not buying chems, and the already stated idea of not having to lift bucket after bucket of water(as in my case up and down stairs).

Enjoy!
Doug


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

Doug, by no chemicals, do you mean not even a dechlorinator? My water smells like a swimming pool out of the tap. I don't think I could ever get away with that. Must be nice!


----------



## Robg32 (May 16, 2007)

I have had this for a few years now. It is one of the BEST pieces of equipment you can have. I actually started to move away from the hobby because the constant draining and filling with buckets was a SERIOUS pain in the neck on multiple tanks. With this I can do a water change in no time at all. I usually leave the water on long enough to graze over the gravel a little bit, I don't really dig in deep as I let the plants deal with that. Then I just turn off the water and let it drain.... don't get to involved and walk away because I have drained more than 50% by doing that. I just filled the tank back up in a few minutes tho added my stress coat which has the dechlor right in it and no harm no foul. I can't say I have ever heard that adding the water directly would be an issue with the fish and in fact I have on a few occasions run out of the stress coat and had no issues.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

My sink is lower than my tank so I just have to start the siphon and it will drain. 

No running the water required for draining!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

reybie said:


> I was kind of reluctant to try it but I have been using it for the past 2 months and it works great. Like the others, I add the chemicals, in my case, stress coat, as I fill the tank.


Use Prime dechlorinator, especially if you want to keep shrimp in the future. There have been reports of shrimp dropping eggs when you use Stress coat. Just a FYI I guess, but it's up to you. 



reybie said:


> One thing I don't use is the gravel vac, I didn't feel comfortable wasting good water as I was sucking out the crap on the bottom of the tank. I just use a regular gravel vac attached to an extension hose. The other end of my hose is routed to the tree outside. In Hotrizona, my tree could use all the moisture and water. After doing the vac'ing, then I use the python to refill.





mrbman7 said:


> My sink is lower than my tank so I just have to start the siphon and it will drain.
> 
> No running the water required for draining!



^ Exactly. I don't have plants, so I start the siphon and drain into my bathtub. 

Too bad the threads on the hose adapter are stripped!  Time to get a waterbed drain/fill kit!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about it is the plastic connector to the sink. Mine loses its grip as soon as I get high water pressure going. The solution I found is on Python's website. They have an optional piece you can buy that is metal. The website is http://www.pythonproducts.com/repparts.html


----------



## Robg32 (May 16, 2007)

cah925 said:


> The only thing I don't like about it is the plastic connector to the sink. Mine loses its grip as soon as I get high water pressure going. The solution I found is on Python's website. They have an optional piece you can buy that is metal.


I believe the new kits come with the metal adapter. Check lowes or home depot or any hardware store, I bought the metal faucet adapter at home dep.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

The new one comes with an adapter, but it was too big for my faucet so I bought a hose-adapter at the hardware store. The python screws into the metal part of the adapter, and then the soft rubber hose part of the adapter gets squeezed over my faucet and is air-tight. Works like a charm for those of us with smaller faucets!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

mrbman7 said:


> My sink is lower than my tank so I just have to start the siphon and it will drain.
> 
> No running the water required for draining!



X2.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## JFouts (May 21, 2007)

Yes, the new ones do come with the adapter.. I had one of the older ones and that plastic piece used to tick me off!

As for the chemicals, I use Prime and it works great. I add the drops as it flows into the tank. I also keep the end above the water so there is some agitation for help in releasing some of the gases and such from the faucet water. We have high CL2 and Chloromine levels here and Prime does an awesome job getting it out. By the time the water is filled, I have 0 CL2 readings.

This is a tool that most people in this hobby shouldn't be without. Or at least the waterbed filler option. The buckets sucked!

Oh, and for the draining, I hooked my old gravel vac to a standard hose adapter from Lowe's (~$2) and drain those goodies out to my lawn as well.


----------



## Galactic Doug (Apr 14, 2006)

Boz said:


> Doug, by no chemicals, do you mean not even a dechlorinator? My water smells like a swimming pool out of the tap. I don't think I could ever get away with that. Must be nice!


Thats correct.

I am lucky in this area where I live there are little to no chloramines or chlorine in the tap. They seem to not need as much for what ever reason. The water is also 7.0 straight from the tap with an occasional dip to 6.8. So anything living that enjoys soft water has it on tap.:fish: 

Sorry to hear yours has the problem of that smell. But the only real method I know of for knowing what is in the water from your local system is to contact them and ask for the latest details on everything about the water, or sometimes they have it available on their website. (If they have one)

Doug


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I picked up one of these a while back and love it! Only gripe, water wastage. I am in the works to 'rig it' so that the "wasted water" is going to rout out he house to the garden. Renew, Reuse, Recycle!!


----------



## Galactic Doug (Apr 14, 2006)

theinjected1 said:


> I picked up one of these a while back and love it! Only gripe, water wastage. I am in the works to 'rig it' so that the "wasted water" is going to rout out he house to the garden. Renew, Reuse, Recycle!!


Yeah that works out pretty good also. I have seen a setup that has the outgoing water pumped into a large 50 gallon drum, then used for his house plants and terrerium setups when ever he likes. Any excess just gets pumped onto his garden plants which grow like wild weeds.

Doug


----------



## Robg32 (May 16, 2007)

theinjected1 said:


> I picked up one of these a while back and love it! Only gripe, water wastage. I am in the works to 'rig it' so that the "wasted water" is going to rout out he house to the garden. Renew, Reuse, Recycle!!


If you get one of the extensions you may have enough to route it out to an outside water spicket. Then just have it go into one of those giant buckets like you would use at a party to fill with ice and drinks.


----------



## JDonner (Jul 13, 2007)

Isn't this system very risky when you put new water back into the tank? :icon_eek: 

I already have a hard time to get the temperature under control while I'm having a shower, let alone to keep the temperature even more accurate while refilling the tank. In my view it only needs one dish washer, washing machine, someone taking a shower, washing a car, filling a bucket with warm water, etc, etc to have a risky fluctuation in water temperature. I just don't feel comfortable with the thought of that happening. Don't forget... I can warn my wife and kids before I use this system, but it only needs one mistake to mess up my whole tank.

So why are you guys so happy with it? It seems to me that you all have super control over the temperature that comes out of tap. I find that unlikely, because like I said earlier... it only needs one unexpected water use the same house to raise/lower the temperature. So what am I missing here? :icon_conf


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I use Seachem Prime, 1/2 the dose when I first start filling up, the other 1/2 when I'm done. Never had a problem, even with shrimp tanks. That's with my tap water smelling like a swimming pool.

When I refill my tank, my wife already knows the deal. When she sees me messing with the Python, she asks " Are you filling or draining?" She asks so she will know whether or not she can use water elsewhere in the house. If you impress upon family members the importance of not using water while you are filling, there shouldn't be any problems. Something like a flushing toilet or otherwise " quick" water usages shouldn't have much of an impact, but doing laundry, running dishwasher, taking a shower, etc... you'll just have to stay on top of it.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

JDonner said:


> Isn't this system very risky when you put new water back into the tank? :icon_eek:
> 
> I already have a hard time to get the temperature under control while I'm having a shower, let alone to keep the temperature even more accurate while refilling the tank. In my view it only needs one dish washer, washing machine, someone taking a shower, washing a car, filling a bucket with warm water, etc, etc to have a risky fluctuation in water temperature. I just don't feel comfortable with the thought of that happening. Don't forget... I can warn my wife and kids before I use this system, but it only needs one mistake to mess up my whole tank.
> 
> So why are you guys so happy with it? It seems to me that you all have super control over the temperature that comes out of tap. I find that unlikely, because like I said earlier... it only needs one unexpected water use the same house to raise/lower the temperature. So what am I missing here? :icon_conf


Yeah, that can be a problem. I did a WC once and my wife was doing laundry. I didn't know it, and before I knew it the H2O temp dropped 8*! Thank God I noticed and upped the temp of the fill H2O. 

You can actually see if there's a big difference in temp. If the temp isn't a match, at the outlet of the Python you can see "distortion", kind of like the way you see heat rising off hot black top. When you can't see it, you're pretty much on temp.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

I also add my dechlor as I start to fill the tank (enough for whole tank). 

As far as matching the water temp is concerned, I just turn the faucet to where the water feels the same as the tank temp. After the first time or two, I know pretty much exactly where to turn the faucet. I also put my hand in the tank to where the water is coming out of the Python to double-check. If the water feels too cool or too warm it's easy to adjust. Don't worry too much about it, minor changes in temperature are normal in the wild and in fact, may induce some fish to start spawning. My apistos frequently starting doing the dirty dance after a water change. :icon_wink


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Gotta love old product photography


----------



## cody6766 (Mar 15, 2007)

I won't go with out one again. I did the bucket trick for almost a year and finally found a python on sale for $15. i jumped on it and never looked back. I added a 50' garden hose and can do any tank in the house with out any issues now. Water changes take half the time. 

for temp issues, I adjust it to match while the tank drains. I also dechlorinate the whole tank before filling. I ahven't had an issue yet.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

cody6766 said:


> I won't go with out one again. I did the bucket trick for almost a year and finally found a python on sale for $15. i jumped on it and never looked back. I added a 50' garden hose and can do any tank in the house with out any issues now. Water changes take half the time.
> 
> for temp issues, I adjust it to match while the tank drains. I also dechlorinate the whole tank before filling. I ahven't had an issue yet.



Be careful with garden hose or any other hose that's not labeled "drinking water safe". It could potentially be manufactured with chemicals that can get into the tank.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## Robg32 (May 16, 2007)

retoid said:


> Gotta love old product photography


I love that she looks like shes wearing a suit and is doing this without even a papertowel or anything around.


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

yeah, I used to have one when I was into fish keeping a while back. I am now getting back into and I have found the attachment parts and thats about it... I have no clue what happened to the hose part... oh well I guess I will just buy some of that clear tubing from the hardware store and "re-build" my python!

and yes to anyone debating weather to buy one go for it... you will never look back. makes things so much easier.


----------



## JDonner (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've decided to buy one.
Even if I don't use it to fill the tank, I'll still save time while draining it. I do need a pretty long hose though! :icon_lol:


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Yes, the Python is a great buy. I don't have problems with changing water temps, since all my tanks are in the basement, which is the same location as the washing machine. I never perform a WC when someone is doing laundry, since the water pressure will drop.

Regarding hose length. Python sells extensions hoses. My hose is about 100' long.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't get a hose thats longer then you need it though. The longer the hose is the slower it will drain. Also unless you are changing large amounts of water the water temp shouldn't really matter much. I have done 50% water changes in my 120gal tank with RO water sitting outside during the summer (100+) and the middle of winter (40-50). Whenever I change water from inside I always turn the tap to cold which varies throughout the year. I have done this on all my tanks and have yet to notice any negative effects.


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

reybie said:


> I was kind of reluctant to try it but I have been using it for the past 2 months and it works great. Like the others, I add the chemicals, in my case, stress coat, as I fill the tank.
> 
> One thing I don't use is the gravel vac, I didn't feel comfortable wasting good water as I was sucking out the crap on the bottom of the tank. I just use a regular gravel vac attached to an extension hose. The other end of my hose is routed to the tree outside. In Hotrizona, my tree could use all the moisture and water. After doing the vac'ing, then I use the python to refill.




lol i do the same thing except mines out my window into a flower bed, best Fertilizer known to man! high in nitrates, and even some left over ferts from the tank!:wink:


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> Also unless you are changing large amounts of water the water temp shouldn't really matter much. I have done 50% water changes in my 120gal tank with RO water sitting outside during the summer (100+) and the middle of winter (40-50). Whenever I change water from inside I always turn the tap to cold which varies throughout the year. I have done this on all my tanks and have yet to notice any negative effects.


I guess you've been lucky, or maybe I've been unlucky. :icon_lol: I do a 30% change weekly, and I wasn't paying attention once. I had a temp drop of 7* and my fish went into shock. I almost lost them all.

Tommy


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Where's the cheapest place to get one? So far in retail stores the cheapest I've seen the 50 ft was for about 65 bucks, 25 ft for about 40. eBay is looking pretty good now, but I'm wary of buying stuff on eBay, especially when it involves draining 10+ gallons of water through a tube across a wood floor.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The Python seems promising, but could it be possible just to plumb into the canister filter output, when it is time for the water change, turn some valves and have the filter pump water out? It doesn't clean the gravel but I suppose it could work... Problem being a waste of filtration though. Maybe a powerhead will work.


----------



## Robg32 (May 16, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get one? So far in retail stores the cheapest I've seen the 50 ft was for about 65 bucks, 25 ft for about 40. eBay is looking pretty good now, but I'm wary of buying stuff on eBay, especially when it involves draining 10+ gallons of water through a tube across a wood floor.


Bigalsonline.com has the 100 ft for 65 and and the 50 ft for 45. I think walmart even carries it now, but yeah the prices at most local petstores for it are REDICULOUS. I saw one place has the 25 ft for 60+ dollars.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

fishscale said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get one? So far in retail stores the cheapest I've seen the 50 ft was for about 65 bucks, 25 ft for about 40. eBay is looking pretty good now, but I'm wary of buying stuff on eBay, especially when it involves draining 10+ gallons of water through a tube across a wood floor.


I built mine DIY style. It's really not worth doing it DIY unless you just enjoy DIY projects. It only ends up being a couple of $$ cheaper than just buying it.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

fishscale said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get one? So far in retail stores the cheapest I've seen the 50 ft was for about 65 bucks, 25 ft for about 40. eBay is looking pretty good now, but I'm wary of buying stuff on eBay, especially when it involves draining 10+ gallons of water through a tube across a wood floor.


On sale @ Drsfostersmith for 50FT for $42.49:thumbsup:


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

tropicalfish said:


> The Python seems promising, but could it be possible just to plumb into the canister filter output, when it is time for the water change, turn some valves and have the filter pump water out? It doesn't clean the gravel but I suppose it could work... Problem being a waste of filtration though. Maybe a powerhead will work.



That's no problem. I believe the FX5 is designed that same way. But as you mentioned, you can't perform gravel cleanings.


----------

